# Bringing a dog to the Islands



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone ever done this? I have read the Phil. consulate and have contacted both Delta and PAL airlines about the requirements:

"A traveler who wishes to bring a pet to the Philippines must download the Application to import pets permit and contact the following: 

Bureau of Animal Industry
National Veterinary Quarantine Service
Visayas Ave., Diliman, Quezon City

Tel. No. (632) 925-4343; 928-1778
Fax No. (632) 928-2429
Email: xxxx ( I don't have enough posts yet)

The information that the pet owner must provide are:
◦The species and breed of the pet(s);
◦The gender and description of the pet(s) you are bringing; 
◦The expected date of the pet(s)’ arrival in the Philippines;

The following documents for each pet are necessary:
◦A valid health certificate signed by a licensed veterinarian in the country of origin, which indicates that the pet has been examined and is free from communicable diseases at least ten (10) days before the travel to the Philippines. If the country of origin is not free from rabies, a certification that there has been no rabies cases within a 20 kilometer radius of the pet’s home in the last six (6) months. 
◦A vaccination card showing the pet’s vaccination for rabies, canine distemper, infectious hepatitis, leptsopirosis, canine parvovirus, or feline panleucopenia and proof that the animal was treated for internal and external parasites.

The fee will be paid upon arrival in the Philippine airport.
Anything I am over looking?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> Anyone ever done this? I have read the Phil. consulate and have contacted both Delta and PAL airlines about the requirements:
> 
> "A traveler who wishes to bring a pet to the Philippines must download the Application to import pets permit and contact the following:
> 
> ...


I have done it twice with cats. 4 cats
Lost one on delta. Real jerks out of Detroit hub


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> I have done it twice with cats. 4 cats
> Lost one on delta. Real jerks out of Detroit hub


U cant check on them entire trip


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Lefties...I understand. I have been told will probably have to go as Cargo but have been reassured (for what that is worth) will be on same flight. Am curious, I plan a 33 hr layover in Los Angeles from Guatemala (partly due to the no travel with pets in summer if temperature is too high) I would hope that short layover would not mean another vet check and paperwork?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> Thanks Lefties...I understand. I have been told will probably have to go as Cargo but have been reassured (for what that is worth) will be on same flight. Am curious, I plan a 33 hr layover in Los Angeles from Guatemala (partly due to the no travel with pets in summer if temperature is too high) I would hope that short layover would not mean another vet check and paperwork?


Unfortunately u can't see your pet(family member) until u reach final destination even to check on them. Its only money to them..they don't care


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Importing Pets*



Jim151 said:


> Thanks Lefties...I understand. I have been told will probably have to go as Cargo but have been reassured (for what that is worth) will be on same flight. Am curious, I plan a 33 hr layover in Los Angeles from Guatemala (partly due to the no travel with pets in summer if temperature is too high) I would hope that short layover would not mean another vet check and paperwork?


Before going any further, go to your veterinarian and buy a Doscosil Pet Crate. This is the only brand of pet crate that is approved for airline travel out of the USA. It can be taken apart and put back together for easy storage and can even be used as your animals house while you are in the Philippines. Make sure the crate is big enough so that your pet has room to move around inside and be able to stretch out when lying down.

I used to do dog shows many years ago and had Dobermann Pinschers. I used the Doscosil create that was large enough to hold a Great Dane.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Brought mine over from Kuwait. No issues. Some airlines are pet friendly and will let you see the pet on layovers depending on how long it is. Make sure you don't feed them a few hours before the trip. Get a water dispenser that will hold water until the dog licks it or whatever. it does. Make sure you have all the vets paperwork and shot records. Once we landed and got the dog my wife went to the BAI area while I took him outside so he could pee and poop. It took about 45 minutes to get the paperwork done. Make sure you microchip your dog if not done already.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Some good advice... I have a crate (airline approved) that is large enough.....never thought about micro chipping...why?


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Did you have to have the Application for Import Pet Permit? I can d/l it and present at airport?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Response*



Jim151 said:


> Some good advice... I have a crate (airline approved) that is large enough.....never thought about micro chipping...why?


If the dog is micro chipped, and was, one day, stolen, the dog could be found by the police who has the microchip search software in their computer system.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JimnNila143 said:


> If the dog is micro chipped, and was, one day, stolen, the dog could be found by the police who has the microchip search software in their computer system.


Yes .. if it hasn't been eaten ..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JimnNila143 said:


> If the dog is micro chipped, and was, one day, stolen, the dog could be found by the police who has the microchip search software in their computer system.


I don't really think I would expect the Local Police here in the ROP to have that seeing how far behind the whole Country seems to be about adopting computer technology.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> I don't really think I would expect the Local Police here in the ROP to have that seeing how far behind the whole Country seems to be about adopting computer technology.
> 
> Fred


Agreed


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim151 said:


> Did you have to have the Application for Import Pet Permit? I can d/l it and present at airport?


Yes you can download it and email it to them heres the link that explains it if you don't have it the dog will be quarantined at the airport

Importation of Live Pet Animals to the Philippines | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore

http://www.da.gov.ph/ link for applying online

Heres what it look like
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46811198/Lucky Import Permit_Redacted.pdf


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> I don't really think I would expect the Local Police here in the ROP to have that seeing how far behind the whole Country seems to be about adopting computer technology.
> 
> Fred


Every Vet I have been to has microchip capabilities and Pet Express as well. Not sure about the Police. Why I would microchip is if they did get lost and I found him I can prove the dog is mine anyone can take a collar off.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

here you go application

Issuance of Veterinary Quarantine Clearance (VQC) to Import Dogs & Cats via email


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Every Vet I have been to has microchip capabilities and Pet Express as well. Not sure about the Police. Why I would microchip is if they did get lost and I found him I can prove the dog is mine anyone can take a collar off.


My first thought was skepticism as I didn't know that capability existed in the PI. Would be a good idea then. Learned something new.


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> here you go application
> 
> Issuance of Veterinary Quarantine Clearance (VQC) to Import Dogs & Cats via email


Thanks Anton that does answer that question!


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Yes you can download it and email it to them heres the link that explains it if you don't have it the dog will be quarantined at the airport
> 
> Importation of Live Pet Animals to the Philippines | Embassy of the Philippines in Singapore
> 
> ...


am curious what import valid for two months on the permit does?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim151 said:


> am curious what import valid for two months on the permit does?


Before it was valid 10 days meaning g had to be here within 10 days. Now its better


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Before it was valid 10 days meaning g had to be here within 10 days. Now its better


Ok got it so means vaild for entry for 2 months Thanks!!


----------

